# Where do you order from?



## CanineKarma (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone order their Raw food or ingredients? I saw Raw Feeding Miami and was blown away by the selection and prices. Does anyone else use something like that?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, I order from Hare Today & Reel Rw. RR has some free shipping; the amount you have to order depends on where you live. Some order from My Pet Carnivore but I haven't used them yet.


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

I order from Reel Raw. I live in CT and 30lbs or more gets delivered free. I am planning to order from Hare Today soon, mostly items I can't get from Reel Raw. Not thrilled with the cost of shipping but I'll try it. I only order the novelty proteins and items I can't get locally.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Kritter said:


> I order from Reel Raw. I live in CT and 30lbs or more gets delivered free. I am planning to order from Hare Today soon, mostly items I can't get from Reel Raw. Not thrilled with the cost of shipping but I'll try it. I only order the novelty proteins and items I can't get locally.


I love Hare, so many proteins to choose from but like you, I get free shipping (I'm in NH) from Reel. I do order from Hare because RR's offerings aren't so great.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I order from RFM. Because I live in FL, it is a flat rate shipping of $20 for 60lbs which is pretty good.


----------



## omgrobyn (Sep 8, 2011)

I just got my share of a bulk order from Medford Meats. 240# for $177


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How about RawPaws? Although, I hear that people think it's got kindof expensive lately.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Both those place mentioned seem a bit expensive, I guess if your feeding one small dog... I order from a local wholesale market here in CT it averages about 1.00 per pound.


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

Rvent said:


> Both those place mentioned seem a bit expensive, I guess if your feeding one small dog... I order from a local wholesale market here in CT it averages about 1.00 per pound.


May I ask where you order from? I live in Salem, CT and feed my two dogs mostly raw. They are 32 and 26 lbs.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Minore's Market (new Haven), BRB she delivers to this area once a month, TQDF also delivers to this area once a month, I have a butcher I get beef and tripe from... Oma's Pride also (a bit more expensive) and pawfectly raw delivers monthy also

Join CT raw feeders a yahoo group good resource

Ct raw feeders FB page also


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

Rvent said:


> Minore's Market (new Haven), BRB she delivers to this area once a month, TQDF also delivers to this area once a month, I have a butcher I get beef and tripe from... Oma's Pride also (a bit more expensive) and pawfectly raw delivers monthy also
> 
> Join CT raw feeders a yahoo group good resource
> 
> ...


Thanks Rvent!


----------

